# Passen TAE-N Stecker auf TAE-F-Buchsen? Suche Verlängerung für Fax. Und: welcher Adapter für DSL-Splitter, damit ich mehr N/F-Buchsen habe?



## Herbboy (13. März 2012)

*Passen TAE-N Stecker auf TAE-F-Buchsen? Suche Verlängerung für Fax. Und: welcher Adapter für DSL-Splitter, damit ich mehr N/F-Buchsen habe?*

Ich soll für die Eltern einer Bekannten deren Multifunktionsdrucker als Faxgerät installieren - kein Problem, dachte ich, aber jetzt weiß ich leider nicht, welches Kabel und welchen Adapter ich dafür bestellen muss, und morgen fahren die in Urlaub...  


Es ist ein HP 6500 - da ist auch ein Kabel schon mitgeliefert, aber in der Anleitung ist leider nicht erkennen, was es genau für ein Kabel ist und vor allem: wie lang es ist. Was ich lediglich weiß, da es an einer Stelle in der Anleitung steht: der eine Stecker, der in die Telefondose kommt, ist TAE-N. Aber wie erfahre ich nun, welche Steckerart am anderen Ende des Kabels ist? 

Beziehungsweise: an sich kann ich ja auch einfach eine Verlängerung kaufen, denn ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das mitgelieferte Kabel schon mind 1,5-2m lang ist, und ich brauche insgesamt nur 4m. Da würde ich so ein Kabel nehmen http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0020OHS1I  ABER: da steht TEA-F, nur steht weiter unten, dass es auch für TAE-N geeignet sei - stimmt das? Kann das sein? Ich dachte, die beiden Stecker seien unterschiedlich - oder ist es lediglich so, dass F-Stecker nicht in N-Buchsen passen, N-Stecker aber auch in F-Buchsen? 


Ach ja: am Splitter sind zwar 3 Buchsen, aber nur eine ist nutzbar, an den anderen beiden sind Telefone durchgestrichen. Im Moment steckt das Telefon in der einen Buchse. Daher brauche ich auch einen Adapter, um aus dem einen Anschluss 2-3 neue zu machen für Telefon UND den Drucker - da müsste doch so einer gehen, oder? => Hama Telefon-Adapter TAE-F-St. - 3fach-Dose NFF: Amazon.de: Elektronik  der bietet dann 2x F und 1x N als Buchse, wie es aussieht.


----------



## rabe08 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Passen TAE-N Stecker auf TAE-F-Buchsen? Suche Verlängerung für Fax. Und: welcher Adapter für DSL-Splitter, damit ich mehr N/F-Buchsen habe?*

Das andere Ende des Kabels stellt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein RJ11 dar. Ist Standard im Telko-Bereich.

TAE F und N: Ich neutralsiere in der Regel alle TAE-Stecker, die mir in die Hände fallen . Dazu nimmst Du ein Cutter-Messer und schneidest an den Steckern die schmalen Stege an den breiten Stegen einfach ab. Et Voila, schon paßt Dein Stecker überall.


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Passen TAE-N Stecker auf TAE-F-Buchsen? Suche Verlängerung für Fax. Und: welcher Adapter für DSL-Splitter, damit ich mehr N/F-Buchsen habe?*

"Aller Wahrscheunlichkeit" würde leider nicht reichen, da man einen Artikel für 15€ nicht kostenfrei zurücksenden kann 


Wegen N und F: wozu gibt es dann überhaupt unterschiedliche Stecker, wenn man sie abcutten und für alles nutzen kann?


----------



## sims1024 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Passen TAE-N Stecker auf TAE-F-Buchsen? Suche Verlängerung für Fax. Und: welcher Adapter für DSL-Splitter, damit ich mehr N/F-Buchsen habe?*

Die Buchsen am Splitter mit den durchgestrichenen Telefonen sind TAE-N buchsen und dort kommt auch der TAE-N Stecker des Multifunktionsgerät rein.
zur Verlängerung: das scheint eine TAE-U (U = Universal) Verlängerung zu sein, welche ab werk ohne codierung daherkommt und sowohl für F als auch für N stecker geeignet ist. (auf dem Bild daran zu erkennen das sich auf der Buchse ein kleines "U" befindet und das dort 2 "Ausbuchtungen" vorhanden sind)


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

*AW: Passen TAE-N Stecker auf TAE-F-Buchsen? Suche Verlängerung für Fax. Und: welcher Adapter für DSL-Splitter, damit ich mehr N/F-Buchsen habe?*

Ah, okay - das heißt ich brauche gar keinen "Verdoppler" an den Splitter zu machen ? Ich hab selber zwar auch so einen Splitter, aber da ich bei mir nur ein Telefon habe, kann ich es nicht selber probieren


----------



## sims1024 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Passen TAE-N Stecker auf TAE-F-Buchsen? Suche Verlängerung für Fax. Und: welcher Adapter für DSL-Splitter, damit ich mehr N/F-Buchsen habe?*

Genau, kein weiterer Verteiler nötig


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

*AW: Passen TAE-N Stecker auf TAE-F-Buchsen? Suche Verlängerung für Fax. Und: welcher Adapter für DSL-Splitter, damit ich mehr N/F-Buchsen habe?*

OKay, danke - ich werd mal anrufen, ob die vor der Abreise das originale Telefonkabel noch finden und nachssehen können, wie lang es ist.


----------

